# Boarding Agreement- Eviction



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

First off, if anyone sent me a notice about evicting my horses, I would get off the internet and get them out of there. Period. I would never leave my horses in a place they were unwanted. And then to bicker over $10? Get your horses safe and ask questions later.JMHO.

I once kept mine at a shared barn-a friend lived next door, and we shared facilities, chores, etc, with me (and a couple others) paying board. When she and her hubby split she said NOTHING-just took her horses, and I looked out the window to a horse running like a mad man in the pasture as she drove out the driveway with her horses. Mine does NOT do well alone, and she knew that. I was fortunate to have been there and have a network of folks I could call immediately who were more than happy to take my guy. He was out of there within a couple of hours.

Get your horses safe, before something goes really wrong.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

They are already at a new barn. As this happened two days ago. I'm just wondering what she is due, if anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm glad you've got your horses moved already, Giftedglider. 

If I understand things right (important point here: I ain't no lawyer), it sounds like she probably is in breach of contract and should give you some money back and on the other hand you likely owe her a bit of money for the week of the new horse. The logical thing to do would be to deduct what's owing for the new horse from the paid rent and refund the balance. Assuming we're not talking great wads of money here, I would chalk this up to experience and leave it. If she wants the new horse board dollars, then she can approach you about it and you can counter with the breach of contract and partial refund.

Good luck and isn't experience expensive?:-(


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

All you can do is wait and see what her next move is, if any. You will drive yourself nuts if you try to second guess it. I'm going to recommend that you not contact her. She may see it as you trying to initiate trouble.


----------

